# Removal companies from the UK to Spain



## mtaylor (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi. Moving to Spain next month and wondered if anyone could recommend a good removal firm? Thank you


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

We used Britannica...once Pickfords. They were were very efficient , and no damage once our belongings got this end .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

there are several advertising in our Classifieds area - including this one which I can personally recommend

One Way Van Hire Spain | UK Spain Removals | One Way Van Hire Spain

self-drive or they do it for you


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We did self-drive with a LWB Renault Master van and took two trips - hard work but we made it part of an adventure that still continues over five years later. It cost us (including fuel and overnight stops) £2500 approx versus £3500 quote by a removal firm. BTW if you opt for self-drive take the full CDW - strange vehicle and on foreign roads in foreign towns, etc - you never know.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> We did self-drive with a LWB Renault Master van and took two trips - hard work but we made it part of an adventure that still continues over five years later. It cost us (including fuel and overnight stops) £2500 approx versus £3500 quote by a removal firm. BTW if you opt for self-drive take the full CDW - strange vehicle and on foreign roads in foreign towns, etc - you never know.


Could I ask you how long a return trip took?....and did you use the Santander ferry?

Many thanks,

Steve


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Steve.R said:


> Could I ask you how long a return trip took?....and did you use the Santander ferry?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Steve


Ferry? - No we used the tunnel

SWMBO gets seasick and it was the first time for the m-i-l in France (other than Paris or the very north) so we wanted her to see as much as she could - it was to be a new adventure for her too.

First trip - did *not* go according to plan:
We collected the van Sat am and it started raining! Spent most of the day loading (from an attic flat with no lifts!) then rested up for a few hours. Still raining.
Set off to Folkestone at about 6pm, we were booked on a train at about 11pm - still raining. Got onto the other side and started the drive down past Boulogne to Rouen - just too tired, stopped and snoozed for a few hours, nodded to the sound of rain on the roof. Set off again for intended overnight stop near Bayonne. Still pouring down, eventually found a service area with hotel and restaurant stopped for a meal (about 3 pm) still raining, decided to use the hotel and take the hit on late cancelling the overnight stop at Biarritz. Set off the following morning rain had just about stopped but got snowed on in the Pyrenees. Made it to Cuidad Real for our planned overnight (wanted m-i-l to arrive at what was to be her new home in daylight - she hadn't seen it before, except in photos). Up and off the next morning for the 2½ hour drive to here.

Second trip:
Loaded up, again on a Saturday. Set off 5pm- Folkestone through the tunnel to an overnight stop at Calais (much more sensible - means one is fresh for the long drive down through France. Sunday morning (no lorries on the roads on Sundays!) set off to our overnight stop at Bayonne. Fully rested and breakfasted, set off fresh next morning, arriving at home about 5pm.

We have since driven by car on a round trip back to UK and now have everything off pat. Overnight stops at the Premiere Classe (Premiere Classe Hotels | Cheap hotel rooms in more than 230 hotels across Europe) at Bayonne - this is much better than Formule1 and just ½km from the motorway; and the Cottage Hotel at Calais (Cottage Hôtel Calais - Accueil) right near the tunnel.

Spacing the stops this way gives easily doable stages. In UK we are usually going to Essex so total journey is about 2½ days with no rushing.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

I would recommend JimbotheScot. Have used him twice.He is based in Almeria.

You say you are moving next month. I have a strong suspicion that many firms wouldn't be able to fit you into their schedule however you never know. His website shows his planned journeys.

Self drive is a good alternative and as Baldilocks rightly says is part of the experience. Choose an overnight hotel with own yard parking and back vehicle up to a wall.


----------



## jeffdavies. (Feb 20, 2014)

Well thats a couple of weeks you´ll never get back out of your life...I may be lazy but I would prefer someone else to do it...Was it really fun all that driving...mm i wonder. Plus loading and unloading... No thanks


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I posted details about what I needed (dates, size of van etc) on uship and shipley and received lots of quotes from removal firms. I then chose the one with the best price (and feedback). I did the same when i needed my dogs and cat brought over too.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I am driving over in LWB Renault Master with a tow a van trailer hitched to it. I decided to get the ferry to Bilbao and then drive across to Valencia before getting the ferry to Ibiza. Total one way so far is around £750 plus fuel. I get to spend 2 nights on the Ferry before arriving around 8am, then its a 650 km drive for a ferry that leaves at 10pm so loads if time. I am hoping to find someone when I get there who needs to ship things back to the Uk which I would do at cost. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jeffdavies. said:


> Well thats a couple of weeks you´ll never get back out of your life...I may be lazy but I would prefer someone else to do it...Was it really fun all that driving...mm i wonder. Plus loading and unloading... No thanks


It is part of "the adventure", the new start, the new life, now at almost 73, I know I'm not going to get too many more of them so make the most of what you get Of course if you want to just be e boring old f*rt then doing it your way.


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Been getting a few quotes an OPDR looking best. We have used them before but that involved a transporting a car we had bought. xx


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

If it's not too late you could ask my friend for a quote...

All your removal needs in Spain

Based in the Costa Tropical but he drives all over Europe.


----------

